# Socialist solution to hyperinflation



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...g-worlds-fastest-inflation-idUSKBN1EP0K3?il=0

The hikes in minimum wages can not possibly keep up with hyperinflation. 40 percent increase in minimum wage vs 1400 percent increase in prices the past two months. The Venezuelans must have been taught common core math, where bs in equals bs out. How much more can that economy take?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Holy crap on a stick. Business owners will fold instantly leaving many with no jobs. Gonna get much worse down there before it gets better. Let's pray we never head down that road (at least any farther down that road than we did under Obama).


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

If Brazil goes under too it could be bad -er


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Here is another control mechanism. I believe it will be wielded with much more frequency and a larger scale in the days to come.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...pregnant-woman-in-line-for-pork-idUSKBN1ER03Q


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

This is one area where I think the Russians had the best idea.

The Red Army fought The White Army. It is guestimated that this caused 8 million deaths. However, these are Red Army figures only. We do not know how many White Army soldiers died, nor is their an exact count of the deaths due to starvation and simple execution.

My history teacher in high school pegged the total amount at about 20 million.

So, let's circle back to the OP of this thread. Socialism never works, because you always run out of somebody else's money. But what if you turned the tables. Say, we keep the money and let our liberals kill each other.

Let's think outside the box...


----------

